# 500 Lire als zwei Euro-Münze im Geldbeutel



## kermit (3 Februar 2009)

ist ja schnell gegoogelt: die 500 Lire sind beim ersten Hinsehn zum Verwechseln ähnlich mit der 2EUR.

Nein, ich will Euch wirklich nicht langweilen, aber das Leben schrieb mir noch eine lustige Geschichte (na, die Sache mit dem Auto war nun nicht wirklich lustig, bis jetzt sieht es mal so aus, dass die Freundschaft hinüber ist. ...aber das kenn ich auch schon, das blüht wieder auf - ich werde berichten).

Ja, also: wir sind am Sonntag Abend wie gewöhnlich zum Tanzen in der Tanzschule. Und verspüren so - gegen 21:00 Uhr - noch Lust, uns beim Italiener (!) verköstigen zu lassen. So, machen wir Kassensturz in dem Geldbeutel fürs Tanzen: mit nochn paar "Parkzehnern" aus dem Auto sind es 20EUR. Gehn wir zum Italiener, diese zu verprassen. Ein rascher Blick auf die Karte verrät: das reicht für einen Rukolasalat und für eine Flasche Lambrusko. Der Kellner deckt schonmal für zwei Personen ein, und ich werde schon nervös, ob der nun wirklich nur einen Salat (für meine Dame) bringt, oder doch unerwartet zwei daherschleppt (ich wollte doch nur einen Absacker ...).

Es kommt _ein_ Salat. Und eine Flasche Lambrusko mit Schraubverschluss, die ich dennoch verkosten darf - wer weiss, ob nicht auch moderne Flaschenverschlüsse eine Geschmacksnote im Wein hinterlassen. Der Wein ist einwandfrei. Nun, beim Griechen wäre beim Salat mit Sicherheit noch ein Stück Brot dabei gewesen - aufgrund unserer finanziellen Not haben wir aber schonmal präventiv auf das vom Kellner angebotene Wasser zum Wein verzichtet.

Nun ja, wir sind so ziemlich die letzte Gäste, und denken uns, das ganze Getue mit Rechung in einem Etui etc., das brauchen wir nicht. Gehn also zur Theke, sagen der Dame dort, "wir zahlen", unser Kellner (der inzwischen mitsamt anderen Bediensteten speist), springt auf, um uns abzukassieren. Nun, ich bin nicht gerade Gentleman, ich geb also meiner Dame den Geldbeutel und sag: der Gaststättenbesuch war deine Idee, also zahlst du, mein Schatz.

Ja, und es kommt ja so peinlich: mein Mädel blättert die 20EUR auf den Tresen, sagt: "stimmt so", und der Kellner zieht das Geld auseinander, entdeckt als Italiener sofort die 500 Lire und ... man, man, man. die ham uns grad mal so laufen lassen

ne, mal realistischer: der Kellner hat zu seinem Chef oder Kollegen (?) irgendwas in italienisch rübergefunkt. Und uns dann schliesslich irgendwann dann doch gehen lassen ...

Aber wir haben uns revanchiert: selbstverständlich sind wir einen Abend später wieder dort aufgetaucht, um unsere Schulden zu begleichen. Und unser Kellner war sichtlich .... hmmm, ich suche jetzt nach passenden Worten: betroffen? getroffen? - was weiss ich, irgendwie war es ihm wohl sehr unangenehm, dass wir nun unsere Schulden im Nachhinein begleichen wollten ...

Wenn ich so an Markus denke: muss bisweilen nicht ein Wirt auch mal großzügig drüber wegsehen, wenn ein Gast nicht zahlen kann? Kommt ein Gast, der nicht zahlen kann, wirklich niemals wieder? Nein, Zechprellerei (mit voller Absicht) ist einfach s......., aber, dass mal einer aufsteht, ohne ans Zahlen zu denken, das kommt doch mal vor? Der ein oder andere erinnert sich dann sogar, und begleicht dann die Rechnung doch noch im Nachhinein ...


----------



## Markus (4 Februar 2009)

also die geschichte mitm auto war ja ganz nett, aber das...


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2009)

Grins 

da Wayne

* Wayne Interessierts * fg


----------



## kermit (4 Februar 2009)

sorry - wollte niemanden langweilen ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2009)

OT: isch ´s Stauferstädtle Woiblenga?


----------



## kermit (4 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> OT: isch ´s Stauferstädtle Woiblenga?


ja, kommt ja fast nichts anderes beim Googeln (wenn man davon absieht, dass meine Aktivität im SPS-Forum inzwischen bei Google alles vollgespamt hat).


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2009)

Auch ohne googeln erraten. Bin im Nachbarort aufgewachsen ;-). Aber dann kannst Du ja dem Perfektionisten die Hand reichen. 
Bald können wir einen Schwaben-Forums-Stammtisch veranstalten.


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber dann kannst Du ja dem Perfektionisten die Hand reichen.
> Bald können wir einen Schwaben-Forums-Stammtisch veranstalten.



Schrei *ROFL*!


----------



## kermit (4 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Auch ohne googeln erraten. Bin im Nachbarort aufgewachsen ;-). Aber dann kannst Du ja dem Perfektionisten die Hand reichen.
> ...


Hmm, da käme eigentlich nur Fellbach in Betracht ...
Dem Perfektionisten die Hand zu reichen habe ich öfters Gelegenheit


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> Hmm, da käme eigentlich nur Fellbach in Betracht ...
> Dem Perfektionisten die Hand zu reichen habe ich öfters Gelegenheit


Genauer in einem heutigen Teilort, bei meiner Geburt aber noch selbständig.


----------



## kermit (4 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Genauer in einem heutigen Teilort, bei meiner Geburt aber noch selbständig.


Also fallen Hohenacker und Bittenfeld raus - zwar beides Teilorte, aber nicht unbedingt als Nachbarstädtle zu bezeichnen. Bleiben also Boischte, Hegnach und die Weltstadt Neustadt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Februar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> Also fallen Hohenacker und Bittenfeld raus - zwar beides Teilorte, aber nicht unbedingt als Nachbarstädtle zu bezeichnen. Bleiben also Boischte, Hegnach und die Weltstadt Neustadt



Hätte präziser schreiben müssen: Genauer in einem heutigen Teilort von Fellbach, ... Es war Schmiden.


----------



## kermit (5 Februar 2009)

ahhh, jetzt ...
schick, das hatte ich völlig falsch auf Woiblenga bezoga ...


----------

